# Compaq Presario Drivers



## cka (Jan 16, 2005)

Hi all,
I received a used Compaq Presario from a friend and I told her I would wipe it before I used it which I did. So I partitioned and repartitioned it and formated it. Then I installed the OS into it (win 98) a CD I already had. IT WAS RUNNING WIN 95 BEFORE. Now I need to restall all the drivers for this Compaq, but I can not seem to get anywhere with HP and their downloads. Nor have I been successful in finding the drivers I need. Can you please give a web site where I can download them. I do have the original CD and restore disk, but since I'm running win 98 and not 95 it will not load so I can get the drivers off of the restore disk. Thanks for the help. 
*Compaq Presario 2100 Desktop 
Monitor Presario V400*


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Whenever a necessary driver is not loaded, Windows will register the device as an Unknown Device. This is the process I use to identify these devices:

Microsoft Database:

SUMMARY

This article describes how to identify and locate vendor information for a device that is displayed as Unknown Device on the Device Manager tab in the System Properties dialog box.

This method can also be used to identify an unknown display adapter listed as Standard PCI Graphics Adapter (VGA).

MORE INFORMATION

Warning If you use Registry Editor incorrectly, you may cause serious problems that may require you to reinstall your operating system. Microsoft cannot guarantee that you can solve problems that result from using Registry Editor incorrectly. Use Registry Editor at your own risk.

When you install Microsoft Windows, the Add New Hardware Wizard may search for drivers for an unknown device. When Windows searches for the best driver for the device and it is unable to find one, you way receive the following message: 
Unknown Device
Windows has not installed a driver for this device.

When you click View devices by type on the Device Manager tab in the System Properties dialog box, the device may be displayed as Unknown Device under Other devices.

When your computer starts, the Peripheral Component Interconnect (PCI) devices are polled for the following information: 
Vendor ID
Device ID
Subsystem ID
Hardware Revision ID

This information is stored in the following Windows registry location:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Enum\PCI\VEN_<vendorID>&DEV_<deviceID>&SUBSYS_<subsystemID>&REV_<hardwarerevisionID>

Where <vendorID> is a four-digit hexadecimal vendor ID number, <deviceID> is a four-digit hexadecimal device ID number, <subsystemID> is a subsystem ID number, and <hardwarerevisionID> is a hardware revision ID number.

To use this information to help you identify the unknown device, follow these steps:

Click Start, and then click Run.
Type Regedit in the Open box, and then click OK.
Expand the following registry subkey:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Enum\PCI

Under PCI, expand one of the following subkeys.
VEN_vendorID&DEV_deviceID&SUBSYS_subsystemID&REV_hardwarerevisionID

For example:
VEN_11C1&DEV_0442&SUBSYS_04401668&REV_01

Click the folder that appears beneath the subkey that you expanded in step 4.

In the right pane, record the values of following registry entries that appear: 
Class
DeviceDesc
Mfg

"Class" is the class of the device, such as "Modem". "DeviceDesc" is the description of the device, such as "Lucent Win Modem." "Mfg" is the device manufacturer, such as "Lucent."

To identify an unknown PCI device, follow these steps:

View the registry entries in the folder that appears in each of the registry subkeys under the following registry key:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Enum\PCI

Note the Class registry entry with the Data value of "Unknown".

Record the following information of the parent registry subkey where this value is located:

Vendor ID
Device ID
Subsystem ID
Hardware Revision ID

For example, the Unknown Data value is found in the subfolder of the following registry subkey:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Enum\PCI\VEN_11C1&DEV_0442&SUBSYS_04401668&REV_01

In that case, record the following information: Vendor ID 11C1
Device ID 0442
Subsystem ID 04401668
Hardware Revision ID 01

To identify a display adapter that is listed as Standard PCI Graphics Adapter (VGA), follow these steps:

View the registry entries in the folder that appears in each of the registry subkeys under the following registry key:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Enum\PCI

Note the DeviceDesc registry entry with the Data value of "Standard PCI Graphics Adapter".

Record the following information of the parent registry subkey where this value is found: 
Vendor ID
Device ID
Subsystem ID
Hardware Revision ID

For example, the "Standard PCI Graphics Adapter" Data value is found in the subfolder of the following registry subkey:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_7121&SUBSYS_801F104&REV_03

In that case, record the following information: Vendor ID 8086
Device ID 7121
Subsystem ID 801F104
Hardware Revision ID 03

Start Microsoft Internet Explorer, and then visit the following PCI Vendor and Device Lists Web site:

http://www.pcidatabase.com/

Microsoft provides third-party contact information to help you find technical support. This contact information may change without notice. Microsoft does not guarantee the accuracy of this third-party contact information.

Click the By Vendor ID link.
Click the 0xVendor ID link, where Vendor ID corresponds to the Vendor ID that you recorded in step c. For example, click 0x11C1 AT&T Microelectronics.

On the Vendor Information page, search for the 0xDevice ID, where Device ID corresponds to the Device ID that you recorded in step c. For example, 0x0442.

Record the Device ID information that corresponds to this Device ID. For example:

Chip Number: 1646T00
Description: V.90 Lucent Modem
Notes: Drivers http://808hi.com/56k/ltwin7.htm

Use this information to locate a compatible driver for the device.

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Majixlt (Jan 5, 2005)

try driverguide.com for drivers


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Program called unknowndevices.


----------

